# Gaining muscle size isnt cheap.. Poll



## Bulk1 (Apr 12, 2007)

*How are you finding the price of gaining muscle?*​
Did you start bodybuilding thinking this was a cheap sport? 3113.78%Do you think this is an expensive sport? 12656.00%Do you think your fooling yourself with your diet? (in honesty) 2611.56%Are you seeing good lean muscle gains and its easily affordable?4218.67%


----------



## Bulk1 (Apr 12, 2007)

I was looking at a few posts about gaining lean muscle and size, and wondering if there are many people that dont truely realise how pricey it is to reach a certain size (especially to gain inches of lean muscle).

How much effort it takes outside the gym to reach those goals. *Can you really afford to reach your goals?* and then carry on maintaining that? In the short term it would be fairly easy, but the long term (as the cost goes UP). I think this can get quite an expensive game. Once your diet starts to drop below maintenance level, your going to start dropping size.

Can you afford this or are your training to fail?


----------



## DNC (Jan 8, 2009)

Yeah,its pricey mate but a simple healthy meal bought fresh can be just as cheap as buying all the other sh1t lazy people buy.

I'd rather eat healthy now,cant really stand junk anymore.Bought a burger king for about 6 quid the other day and it was rank.Could make something ten times nicer at a fraction of the cost.

So for me will carry on eating well regardless of training or not:thumb:


----------



## 1Tonne (Jun 6, 2010)

Cost is most definately a major factor. Im not into Steriods so cant even begin to imagine what that looks like. But sheer food alone i spend a tonne load. Depends what your personal goals are i guess....just wish i had a farm....with chickens.


----------



## Peter V (May 27, 2009)

If you're really organised, prepare meals in advance and buy in bulk, you could probably do it for the same price in money as a normal person, but you pay a bigger price in not having a life lol!

My living arrangements, and modest social life mean I can't do the above, and I spend a ridiculous amount on food, and I'm not even bulking.

For example: If a normal person is peckish and wants a choccy bar, they can get one for 50p, but if I'm peckish and go to get a decent protein bar, I'd be paying more like £2.50. If a normal person goes down to tesco for lunch, they could get a meal deal, or a sandwhich, even a ready meal for about £2, whereas two cooked chicken breasts and some pasta or rice would set me back the best part of a tenner.


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

i used to spend around a £100 or so a week,with gh probably

£170 with supps food etc.glad i did not have access to gh tbo.

alot of money lol,adds up over the years.


----------



## Bulk1 (Apr 12, 2007)

Great replies... I'm the same as far as eating healthy..if there is a choice between a cheap unhealthy snack or something healthy at 3 times the cost, that will be the one I go for....and this is every day. Then if your serious about your training, this is really quite a weathly persons sport if you wanting to grow lean size... I dont think there are many cheap ways of doing this... when I started training...I actually thought all you needed was a bench and some dumbells from argos and that was all it cost.. funny how you look back.


----------



## LukeCrossan (Mar 27, 2009)

Im quite lucky being a poor 19 year old student living with my mum she buys all the food, and she prefers all fresh chicken and stuff to crappy microwave meals so i dont do too bad, then my money goes on supps and essential stuff


----------



## tom0311 (Nov 17, 2008)

I could happily do with some bulk whey and creatine and a good diet, diet doesn't have to be expensive IMO.


----------



## PHHead (Aug 20, 2008)

Personally I don't think its expensive to eat healthy or take gear but if you are advanced and taking HGH and IGF etc then yes it will get very expensive!


----------



## frowningbudda (Dec 16, 2008)

I do feel the pinch every now and then (being a poor @ss student)

But it is something I enjoy and a lot cheaper than my previous hobby - dj'ing


----------



## English_Muscle (Jun 29, 2009)

I dont feel its that expensive as a sport.

Its only incredibly expensive if you're at the upper end of the spectrum (aka you're reaching competitive level and are using gh / other expensive peptides) OR if you're a fool (personal opinion) and spend hundreds of pounds a month on weight gainers, creatine, protein bars etc - what i see as arguably unnecessary products which newbies spend much too much on.

A good diet, and whey protein (only supplement i use, apart from multi-vits) should be enough for anyone to gain serious lean muscle to a level.


----------



## Bulk1 (Apr 12, 2007)

cheers for the feedback guys....good to hear ur side.. I wasnt sure some of the guys that started this realised how much they would have to spend on their diet and then continue to (increase) consume that amount of food into the future. I know when I started I knew I'd need to eat a few extra meals, but not the amount I found out it took once I got more into it.

It made me wonder if this was something that other people wanting to gain size (that are fairly new) have overlooked, its not a cheap and easy thing and maintain.

I'm sure there are guys hitting the gym, training till there veins are popping out there heads and eating a few meals and a shake and thinking thats all it takes. It might keep you fit, but to gain some extra inches of lean muscle mass, its never going to happen.

I just wanted to highlight something that I have thought was important for some of these guys to realise it doesn't happen without spending a fair amount on your diet....and keep that going every week...until you reach a plateau then add a bit more to the shopping list.

I'm not complaining about spending  its just to highlight to some of the newer guys that this isnt a free sport to get the results... as I thought it was when I started. I only use whey and the usual vits etc for sups and I know I need to keep a few hundred aside for the diet at the end of the month. I dont know how the guys using gear can afford it.. must cost a hell of a lot for that on top.


----------



## forza84 (May 28, 2010)

compared to my previous life style it is a lot cheaper than smoking an eighth a day, plus i feel a million times better physically and mentally


----------



## dave_jenks (Aug 13, 2009)

steak and pots is less than a fiver....mcdonalds is something like 6 quid, water is free, sugary drink are not, i save money eating well


----------



## huwgarms (Jun 12, 2010)

me and the wife train so double your costs for us

very pricey and not just at the top level, 75 chicken breasts 4kg of steak and 10 kg of lean mince even from a w/house comes in at £104,thats just my meat!

whey ive got 5kg for £35

vits oils etc £4 for 2 at asdas,

creatine £12

gear anything from £100 to £150 a month depending

cant afford hgh at the mo still out of my price range unless i dont eat in a month lol

add in veg, sweet pots, lactose free milk (in tolerant),normal milk, peanut butter, tuna, cottage cheese, fat free yoghurts, almond oil,eggs like they are going out of fashion lol

gym fees x 2 albeit we managed to get a reduced combined package


----------



## Lois_Lane (Jul 21, 2009)

Sport? lol


----------



## Guest (Jul 10, 2010)

depends how big you want to be!!!!!!!


----------



## Lois_Lane (Jul 21, 2009)

Shopping to feed a small army $200, gym membership $100, supplements $100, looking like superman.......PRICELESS!


----------



## Never Injured (Jan 4, 2010)

cost £300 a month just on food and gym membership and getting to and from gym alone. That's without all the supps. I hope it all pays off in the end.


----------



## bigbear21 (Oct 11, 2009)

very much depends on your level but it can get very exspensive you just have to be sensible no point putting money into juice if you then cant afford to feed yourself


----------



## FATBOY (Mar 4, 2008)

The bigger you get the more it costs , im prob at my limit with what i can afford to spend on me, LOL


----------



## WWR (Feb 28, 2010)

I agree with Dutch on this one, if I was at the top end, spending 1k+ wouldn't bother me with all the rewards that come with it.


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

i spend less on food than my workmates

i pre-cook all my meals for work......never, ever buy fast food or sandwiches etc on my lunch break...i can go to work with a few quid in my pocket cause i dont need to buy food...i see my work collegues spend upwards of a tenner a day on crap

supps is where i spend the most...i go through 2-3 shakes per day...so buy 2 tubs a month...£60 quid...gym membership £40...food around £40 per week..

its hard when ur out of work, which i was for 4 month, to stick to a good diet

couldn't buy supps....couldn't afford to eat 3000 cals per day, gym membership etc...thats when reality kicks in.


----------



## Bulk1 (Apr 12, 2007)

dutch_scott said:


> bigger u r , more developed more it costs
> 
> harsh game
> 
> ...


The variation between one person to another is vast... there will be a few people that didnt expect that bill ^ you'd have to be getting a good wage to cope with that, along with running the car and home.. and the misses.

Would be interested to know how much the top guys spend out, but being sponsered, it's not problem for them.


----------



## Lois_Lane (Jul 21, 2009)

Bulk1 said:


> Would be interested to know how much the top guys spend out, but being sponsered, it's not problem for them.


 Well most of the pro's are not making that much money.

Why do you think so many are happy to sell off their worn underwear and similar to delighted perverts? 

Plus many are idiots and fail to spend their money wisely. If you have ever read Flex Wheelers book you will read of some epic money wasting.


----------



## Ser (Aug 10, 2008)

I dunno, i just use the stuff that magically appears in the supp cupboard or is delivered to my door:confused1:

....but i got it easy


----------



## Bulk1 (Apr 12, 2007)

FATBOY said:


> The bigger you get the more it costs , im prob at my limit with what i can afford to spend on me, LOL


 Thats what I was hoping someone would say.. when u cant afford the stuff u need to grow... u've reached your max :thumbup1:


----------



## Big Dawg (Feb 24, 2008)

If not bbing I could easily live on £5-10 a week

If bbing I'd need at least £40-45 to cover the nutrition alone


----------



## Bulk1 (Apr 12, 2007)

Lois_Lane said:


> Well most of the pro's are not making that much money.
> 
> Why do you think so many are happy to sell off their worn underwear and similar to delighted perverts?
> 
> Plus many are idiots and fail to spend their money wisely. If you have ever read Flex Wheelers book you will read of some epic money wasting.


Surprising they stick with it as its not that much of an easy life, havent read that book....I'll have a look out for that...cheers


----------



## Bulk1 (Apr 12, 2007)

Lois_Lane said:


> Sport? lol


http://www.tomvenuto.com/asktom/is_bodybuilding_a_sport.shtml

:thumbup1:


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

right now i go through a kg+ of chicken per day and 1kg of ultra lean steak mince per day,1 bag of potatos,some rice,some oats and cpl protein shakes,the meat is by far the most expensive thing about this sport for me.

Also keep in mind i am at the cheapest point in a contest prep right enough,those amounts above go through the roof in offseason mode.

And thats not even taking drug side of things into account!


----------



## Bulk1 (Apr 12, 2007)

weeman said:


> right now i go through a kg+ of chicken per day and 1kg of ultra lean steak mince per day,1 bag of potatos,some rice,some oats and cpl protein shakes,the meat is by far the most expensive thing about this sport for me.
> 
> Also keep in mind i am at the cheapest point in a contest prep right enough,those amounts above go through the roof in offseason mode.
> 
> And thats not even taking drug side of things into account!


 I dont think most guys realise the kind of money that it takes to reach those levels. Even half of what your daily intake is would be beyond most of the guys on here...I think this is why some people are finding it easily affordable.


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

The lean steak mince i pay full price for from Sainsburys but the chicken i get for around 40 quid for 10k fresh from local dairy,the oats tatties are the cheap bits,supps wise i'm well looked after on sponsorship sides of things,still tho considering i dont actually work its a major struggle most of the time.

I remember when i was a teenager and talking to guy i looked up to,really good competitor,massive,he said his food and supp bill each week was 100 quid plus for him alone,i remember thinking fuk i could never afford that or get to that level,funny how life works out!


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

weeman said:


> The lean steak mince i pay full price for from Sainsburys but the chicken i get for around 40 quid for 10k fresh from local dairy,the oats tatties are the cheap bits,supps wise i'm well looked after on sponsorship sides of things,still tho considering i dont actually work its a major struggle most of the time.
> 
> I remember when i was a teenager and talking to guy i looked up to,really good competitor,massive,he said his food and supp bill each week was 100 quid plus for him alone,i remember thinking fuk i could never afford that or get to that level,funny how life works out!


never mind actually eating all that!...2kg of meat a day..f.uck


----------



## Bulk1 (Apr 12, 2007)

weeman said:


> The lean steak mince i pay full price for from Sainsburys but the chicken i get for around 40 quid for 10k fresh from local dairy,the oats tatties are the cheap bits,supps wise i'm well looked after on sponsorship sides of things,still tho considering i dont actually work its a major struggle most of the time.
> 
> I remember when i was a teenager and talking to guy i looked up to,really good competitor,massive,he said his food and supp bill each week was 100 quid plus for him alone,i remember thinking fuk i could never afford that or get to that level,funny how life works out!


To get a sponsership, would be handy!


----------



## Big Dawg (Feb 24, 2008)

weeman said:


> The lean steak mince i pay full price for from Sainsburys but the chicken i get for around 40 quid for 10k fresh from local dairy,the oats tatties are the cheap bits,supps wise i'm well looked after on sponsorship sides of things,still tho considering i dont actually work its a major struggle most of the time.
> 
> I remember when i was a teenager and talking to guy i looked up to,really good competitor,massive,he said his food and supp bill each week was 100 quid plus for him alone,i remember thinking fuk i could never afford that or get to that level,funny how life works out!


Bri, how do you afford that? Any tips would be great cos I is skint :lol:

PS I imagine cheat day when dieting adds a fair few £s onto the weekly bill right?


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

It is an expensive hobby which magnifies mental issues .....remind me why we do it again ? :blink: :wacko: :blink:


----------



## Razorblade (Aug 24, 2010)

i spend about £5000 a year so yes its expensive. actually add another 1k on top of that


----------



## scouse2010 (Mar 17, 2010)

So how much do you think it costs to build a lb of a muscle? Obviously going to vary from person to person,but what do you think it does for your self?


----------



## green19210 (Jul 26, 2010)

It is pricey...especially when you play at a good level in 2 sports and trying to get into bodybuilding!

So i have a high shopping budget, gym costs, supplement cost plus:

5-6 regular swimming galas a year at about £30 a go

1 british at £50 + hotel

1 worlds (hopefully lol) £70 + plane ticket, hotel etc..

training fee per month £30

all gear for swimming £200 + a year

admittidly there are no fee to pay for rugby league (England student :thumbup1: )

Sport just isnt cheap is it! aha


----------



## BillC (Jun 11, 2009)

Depends how you look on things.

I spend £25/week chicken 5kilos. £3 a week on eggs. unknown lean mice? But it's all part of my weekly food bill for a family of 5. Some of my chicken will get made into a family curry or somesuch. Stopping training won't mean I suddenly don't eat.Still need foodwhether it be a chicken breast or two or a Goodfellas pizza. Chips etc are more expensive than rice and noodles!! Probrably costs no more than 50-100 a month in food plus £100 a month gear and supps. Don't know what silly amounts guys are doing or is my source cheap. Tapering down due to come off so using bout £2.50 a week atm. When on large doses was using about £20a week.


----------



## Lopez Original (Mar 8, 2010)

Jem said:


> It is an expensive hobby which magnifies mental issues .....remind me why we do it again ? :blink: :wacko: :blink:


Well said  :thumb:


----------



## bigkiwi (Oct 2, 2008)

There's a video of Branch Warren where he says him and his wife Trish spend US$1,400 a month on food - thats a lot of food!!


----------



## poshbird (Apr 11, 2010)

Some places like morrisons have buy 3 for £10 on meats usually chicken and turkey I get and they come in 500g weight each... which I think is quite a bargain and then I measure it out and freeze it


----------



## orange86 (Feb 17, 2008)

i think you can bulk buy on some carbs.

big sacks of basmati rice.

1kg of oats is 50p?

get some normal and sweet spuds.

sorted.

get alot of supermarket own brand canned sardines/makerals and herring. cheap but good quality fish.

drink tap water with robinsons fruit juice, etc

look out for bargains


----------



## F.M.J (Mar 23, 2009)

Per week:-

Gym: £5

Chicken (5kg): £26

Supplements: £10-£15

Other foods (mainly veg): £5

I still get some food from the parents, so all I really need is the chicken and some veg, will be having 5 chicken based meals from now on though as it's cheaper.

Around £2,000+ a year.


----------



## musio (Jan 25, 2008)

This is all relative. How big are you guys to be spending that much?


----------



## Prodiver (Nov 14, 2008)

What's expensive about eggs and full-fat milk?


----------



## round 2 (Jan 14, 2010)

Getting drunk isnt cheap.Smoking isnt cheap.

If you see it as a pleasure in life(which is what life is about)and not a chore then dont matter too much.

You gotta eat anyway.right?


----------



## Barker (Oct 1, 2009)

worst poll ive seen in my life, i could pick all of those


----------



## pecman (May 11, 2008)

I just eat normally, And if i'm out i will eat what i like, Have 2 cheat meals a week and approx 150g protein a day sometimes more some less.

I have fuk all appitite but knock seven balls of shat out myself in the gym and try to sleep as much as possible ( hard being a night and day shift worker)

And still can hold 18st in good shape.

Supps are just lee labrader protein some dhea for adrenal issues and some cheap vits.

And i gain year after year, And that is with only 1 summer course of gear also.

I think people are too easily conned on supps IMO

It really doesn't need to be expensive, As prodiver said milk,tuna,eggs etc whats dear about that..


----------



## ojaysmoke (Mar 27, 2010)

heres a video of dusty hanshaw going food shopping at costo;

0tLhSCi9Ufs[/MEDIA]]


----------



## aseeby19 (May 3, 2010)

The only supps that do work ,cost between 7-12 pound ew :lol:


----------



## pecman (May 11, 2008)

ojaysmoke said:


> heres a video of dusty hanshaw going food shopping at costo;


Christ!! what do these people do for a living :confused1: Top end cars massive food bills,Gear etc

Sponsor ship can only go so far surely:confused1:


----------



## BillC (Jun 11, 2009)

aseeby19 said:


> The only supps that do work ,cost between 7-12 pound ew :lol:


 your source is a thief :lol:


----------



## thetong6969 (Nov 23, 2008)

tbh just cos i'm bulking but as some have said a maccy d's is dearer than chicken breasts or 15 eggs a time

we buy steak from a trade butchers up rd and chicken fillets buy the box when needed

i add protein drinks as convenience it all add's up and

it's cheaper to feed the 12 snakes i have at times lol

cant complain tho i guess as mountain biking and other hobbies i have had cost more


----------



## aka (Jun 25, 2010)

gym membership

gym gear (trainer, etc)

food

supplements

=££££££££


----------



## Razorblade (Aug 24, 2010)

The majority of my money goes on gh and gear, at least 2.5k a year (yes i do love my high doses) and run gh constantly throughout the year


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

eggs, milk, tuna, unflavoured whey, oats - not that expensive.

other meals are just what i would be eating if i wasnt training tbh.

i think people who live off pre-packed sarnies and snacks for lunch prob spend more than me each week on food.

edit: and now i drink less and dont eat takeaway every weekend im prob saving a good 10-20quid a week


----------



## djmacka (Dec 4, 2008)

frowningbudda said:


> I do feel the pinch every now and then (being a poor @ss student)
> 
> But it is something I enjoy and a lot cheaper than my previous hobby - dj'ing


x2

Price of vinyl is alot more that any diet, supps etc...


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

My meat alone is 20 pound every 4 days and that is all value stuff.

Dont buy supps now. You can get 25g protein from 600ml of milk so with food also, there is no need for powders. Tesco do the purple lid milk for 75p for 4 litres!!!!

yeah, low fat but all the protein is there. Sugars too but that dont effect me.


----------



## aseeby19 (May 3, 2010)

BillC said:


> your source is a thief :lol:


it comes with money back warranty


----------



## Heineken (Feb 6, 2009)

Good thread, but the poll options are [email protected] :lol:

My diet is quite cheap, I'm cutting though. When I was just starting out in the gym and inexperienced/naive I listened to the internet guru's and ate everything in sight.. spent an absolute fortune on food.. just ended up getting fat :lol:

I think a lot of 'trainers' eat more than they really need to tbh. Having said that.. I would rather have too much than not enough.. especially if we're talking steak


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

After consitantly buying food, it just becomes routine. Like bills. So don't seem expensive as it is just something that is in the costs without thinking about it.


----------



## Gza1 (Aug 6, 2007)

Luckly I have a good gym at home so that costs me nothing

5kg chicken £25

Oats, basmati rice, beef mince, p,butter, possibly another £10

I live at home too and I use food out of the family shop which is good.

Don't drink or smoke or do drugs so I save loads of money doing that


----------



## scouse2010 (Mar 17, 2010)

ojaysmoke said:


> heres a video of dusty hanshaw going food shopping at costo;
> 
> 0tLhSCi9Ufs[/MEDIA]]


our costco is **** compered to the american one.All the meat and that are alot more exspensive you mite as well go to the farmfoods or even aldi (£3 for a full chicken)

$360 a week though :|


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

Hmmm ok comp prep I spent:

Gear: 300 (12 week cycle)

Extras (letro etc): 70

Fat burners: 100

Trunks: 20

Membership (ukbff): 20

Petrol: 80

Tan: 45

Food: 65 PW

Cheat: 20 PW

Protein/isolate/blend/NO Explode: 135 Pm

165

So for 12 week prep:

£2,240 for twelve week prep


----------



## Razorblade (Aug 24, 2010)

Magic Torch said:


> Hmmm ok comp prep I spent:
> 
> Gear: 300 (12 week cycle)
> 
> ...


thats obscene!


----------



## Jim206152 (Nov 21, 2009)

I spend about 50quid a week on meat/fish/oats/rice/pasta/milk. I grow my own veg in my garden and keep chickens so eggs work out very cheap


----------



## glen danbury (May 23, 2006)

I think compettion dieting is expensive - getting bigger isnt that expensive really IMO

carbs - oats, rice, spuds, pasta all cheap as hell

protein - liver, eggs, beans, tuna, mince, bulk whey, milk

fats - nuts, peanut butter, oils

as stated on a thread before you could easily have a well structured eating plan for around £25 a week and I know plenty of people that spedn that on a take away of a few days lunches each week

you can get dirt cheap gym memberships these days as well (fit space do something like £17 a month)

In the past I have been seriously skint (when I bought my first house, was studying full time and had my first child and trying to do everything on my wage alone whilst wife was on paternity leave)

<?xml:namespace prefix = o ns = "urn:schemas-microsoft-comfficeffice" /><o> </o>

I mean as a rough cost estimate<o></o>

<o> </o>

Breakfast - value oats, pint milk (50p meal)<o></o>

<o> </o>

Meal two - same as breakfast<o></o>

<o> </o>

Lunch - value rice and kidney beans with 100g of liver - probably only around 60p meal<o></o>

<o> </o>

Post workout - 100g of value dried fruit and serving of bulk whey (60p meal)<o></o>

<o> </o>

Dinner - whatever the family eat but was a cheap and cheerfull meal of spag bol, rice and meat etc<o></o>

<o> </o>

Before bed - spoonful of value peanut butter, oats and pint of skimmed milk so another 60p meal<o></o>

<o> </o>

So for bulking you would only be looking at £3-4 per day or around 21-28 quid a week<o></o>


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

Razorblade said:


> thats obscene!


You can do it cheaper - I did last year but for me it is expensive but it tastes better makes it easier with better quality foods/supps etc.


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

glen danbury said:


> I think compettion dieting is expensive - getting bigger isnt that expensive really IMO
> 
> carbs - oats, rice, spuds, pasta all cheap as hell
> 
> ...


Agree I had to so this last year when I was finding it tough with money, hard work but you can do anything if you really want it bad enough, I learned a lot when I was under a stricter budget.


----------



## micktherepman (Aug 24, 2010)

Bulk1 said:


> I was looking at a few posts about gaining lean muscle and size, and wondering if there are many people that dont truely realise how pricey it is to reach a certain size (especially to gain inches of lean muscle).
> 
> How much effort it takes outside the gym to reach those goals. *Can you really afford to reach your goals?* and then carry on maintaining that? In the short term it would be fairly easy, but the long term (as the cost goes UP). I think this can get quite an expensive game. Once your diet starts to drop below maintenance level, your going to start dropping size.
> 
> Can you afford this or are your training to fail?


Yo!

I hear you man. To keep big you gotta eat big and it aint cheap! Thing is it all depends on how you do it. For me, i used ot b-u-r-n money on Supps cause i figured it was accelerating my progress and also fat burning beter than blowing my doh on drinking etc etc.

Also, you can save money if your strict on Diet and not too bothered about variety ^-^

Now, I eat clean, eat natural (lots of eggs, fish, chicken and veggies) and see better all round progress than when i was takin loads of supps, so my advice is use your money wisely on whole food sources. That keeps costs down. You WILL get big that way. It wont cost much to maaintain size (i take 3 Tuna shakes a day, and eat 4 additional meals - daily cost well under £10)

Read this article about the best diet for bodybuilding - as referenced by one of the greats: Vince Gironda. That dude cant get enough of Eggs. he thinks there the best food source of all...Mad cheap too. When i was skint i lived on eggs and got ripped to the bone!!!!!

http://madformuscle.com/mfm-diet-plan-for-bodybuilding


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

micktherepman said:



> Yo!
> 
> I hear you man. Thing is it all depends on how you do it. For me, i used ot b-u-r-n money on Supps cause i figured it was accelerating my progress and also fat beter than blowing my doh on drinking etc etc.
> 
> ...


Same for me, don't even bother with whey anymore.


----------



## Matt 1 (May 8, 2010)

I think it all adds up to a large amount, but it depends on how far you go.

Supplement/drug wise, I only use whey protein and creatine mono, both fairly cheap, don't use steriods or bcaas, noxplode etc..

I don't have any of my own equipment, I use a public gym, where I pay 17quid a month as im a student.

I don't use sunbeds or tanning products (I don't compete, why would I)

I think if you're wanting to compete, I think its very expensive, I think however for someone who just wants to be as good as they can without going to competition standards, not too bad (I know thats slightly contradictory)

£17 gym membership

£29 whey

Food: not a lot really, live at home/student still haha, buy my own chicken, tuna extra food, no more than £30

Around £80 a month for everything. Not a lot when I could be spending money on excessive drinking/clubbing, clothes, drugs etc, which would come to a lot more than 80 a month.

I voted not that expensive, but its dependent on the person/situation. 

Edit* I think I said *I think* too much, I think.


----------



## Matt 1 (May 8, 2010)

Fishing however, is a very pricey sport, if you'd call it a sport.


----------



## blackhulk (Nov 7, 2010)

I've been training for more than 12 years now, and did the first 5 or so years 'naturally'. The day I decided I wanted to compete that's when my food and supplements bill went up. Occasionally, such as now, I go back to basics, and only use creatine and whey protein, along with a multivit, as supplements.


----------



## Barker (Oct 1, 2009)

terrible poll choices bro

but yes it's VERY expensive for me being a student with no income


----------



## CoffeeFiend (Aug 31, 2010)

Barker said:


> terrible poll choices bro
> 
> but yes it's VERY expensive for me being a student with no income


Your a student too Barker? How old are you?


----------



## Mark j (Oct 28, 2009)

Does cost a little bit


----------



## welshflame (May 21, 2009)

It isnt cheap I find but then again nothing is these days. Still in terms of bodybuilding for me its worth it  .


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

I call myself a Tesco Value bber - with a degree of pride I must admit.

I am sponsored which helps, but my particular arrangement doesn't get me free supps, just heavily discounted.

Chicken from wholesalers, approx £40 for 10kg fresh. Eggs from same, £2 for 30 or thereabouts.

Apart from specific costs - travel, accomodation, tan - competing doesn't cost that much more than off season (or, rather, doesn't HAVE to), truth be told - it CAN be done on a budget that would surprise a lot of you - I wouldn't be able to do it otherwise, as my take home is truly meagre and then loans and credit cards see most of that off.


----------



## thereisnoexit (Aug 26, 2009)

It's really not that hard to pull off a good diet on a budget... I'll *treat* myself to a piece of chicken or beef a day.. the rest of my protien comes from fish, tuna and eggs.

Carbs are the cheapest part of my diet.. I buy pasta oats and rice by the 3kg bag load and it costs me a pittence..

The most costly part I've found to always be the case is the condements and veges and thats something we share with the "normal" folks.

Theres easy solutions to this too... powders instead of sauces etc..

Personally I find a superclean diet is much easier to maintain than an all over the place "bulk" diet which I've never bought into anyway...


----------



## d4ead (Nov 3, 2008)

Meat is Damn expensive here.


----------



## Graham Mc (Oct 15, 2009)

Althought i did select believe this was a cheap sport, I do think it reallys depends how good you are at shopping around.

I'm surving on a keto diet at the minute costing me no more than £5/day which if you think of most people my age a mcdonalds nowa'days costs you that much.


----------



## Trojan_Pony (Jul 15, 2010)

It's not cheap but I have to factor in what i save when i'm eating and living this way. Before i started back on the whole working out thing (wouldn't really describe what i do as BB) i was buying a computer game about once a week, at least one takeaway and boozing. I'm quite happy with how things are, it's not cheap but it's not expensive either.


----------



## Was_Eric (Jul 3, 2008)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> Same for me, don't even bother with whey anymore.


what do you have pwo?

whey makes up a large part of my shake


----------



## Barker (Oct 1, 2009)

CoffeeFiend said:


> Your a student too Barker? How old are you?


17 brah, thought everyone knew that


----------



## aka (Jun 25, 2010)

I wish I was a house husband but I'm not, and finding it very hard to keep eating meals on the go Mon to Fri. I have a rule now that I never eat anything if not from supermarkets to avoid take away meal.

Same again, I do pack my meals now and then, but I find it very difficult to find time to keep doing this.

BB is my hobby, really admire those of you that have a life plus also do comp. Well done guys you deserve all the credit


----------



## danny1871436114701 (May 2, 2010)

I am not sure what I spend but its lots

I use many supps just for treat as dont smoke no more so £300 used to go on **** 

Lots of food, gym, gear, magazines, I wanna compete aswell so who knows

Howver I wanna do a budget 3 months just to see if I can and save the cash I would spend


----------



## hamsternuts (Feb 8, 2009)

yes it's expensive.

when someone starts a thread about how they're struggling financially and it's affecting their training, you always get people saying "just go to aldi/lidl/iceland and buy 'x' in bulk for ...."

but at the end of the day, it is expensive, unless you what to travel all over the place searching for cheap deals, in the real world, we work all day, and just want to shop at our local supermarket.


----------



## 1manarmy (Apr 22, 2012)

i dont see the point in worrying what im spending on it personally... i see it as keeping myself fit and healthy whilst others spend in a night on beer what i spend a week on food and supps


----------



## Guest (Feb 6, 2013)

It is expensive and getting more expensive, but it's worth it.


----------



## DoubleXL- (Feb 13, 2012)

I don't think it's that expensive if you shop around!

Less expensive than when I was eating takeaways and fast food everyday! Spent about £5-10 a meal, now I spend less than that a day


----------



## Papa Lazarou (Jul 4, 2007)

Its cheap compared to a lot of things. Most people spend a few hundred a month on food, no different from me. Plus I don't eat junk food nor drink booze so don't have £60-80 ****ed down the drains a couple of times a month either. I see it as an investment in my body


----------



## MuscleFood (Jul 27, 2012)

I think it is pretty expensive to eat clean, even if MuscleFood are doing their bit to help - the amount that is needed per a day is lot's! Hence the popularity of tuna, I reckon the country would eat half the tuna it does if it wasn't for us fitness junkies


----------



## Skinny Guy (Jul 24, 2011)

This isnt an old thread, is it?


----------



## Mr_Socko (Sep 18, 2009)

Skinny Guy said:


> This isnt an old thread, is it?


yes


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

I personnaly cant afford to get anywhere near my potential but with hard work and dedication i will keep plodding on !


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

depends how advanced u are i recon or how much u buy into the marketing p!sh & buy every unnessisary supp & top end proteins with a fancy tub under the sun.

food, sups & gear are not expensive to me....infact i save money since eating clean lol. its when u start adding in slin/HGH etc it becomes a different ball game


----------



## Lethagized (Mar 26, 2008)

Certainly isn't cheap. But the best thing in life are never cheap. Whoever say's they're free is talking hairy scrotums.


----------



## DazUKM (Nov 22, 2012)

ive heard a lot of pro bbs do gay4pay to afford the expensive steroids (cant remember name of them) although i also hear simple stuff like test is cheap which will do for the average guy


----------



## Ricky12345 (Jun 13, 2012)

It is expensive but I'd rather be paying 40s on protein shakes and 100 odd a week on decent food that makes me look and feel good rather than a dominos or some outher junk ordered that ust to cost just as much if not more than I'm spending now


----------



## geeby112 (Mar 15, 2008)

I go cheap on Asdas smart price tuna, oats, peanut butter

Been times where I've been low on funds and just lived on tuna and rice few times a day with few pints of milk and water.


----------



## Ricky12345 (Jun 13, 2012)

dutch_scott said:


> 100 a week? U jay cutler? Why on earth u spending 400month on food? Fillet steak and champagne every meal!


Suppose 100 could be exaggeration but I do eat out alot and them restraunts pubs aint the cheapest


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

dutch_scott said:


> 100 a week? U jay cutler? Why on earth u spending 400month on food? Fillet steak and champagne every meal!


Though you were eating 1.5kgs of salmon a day Scott?

You a poacher then?


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

dutch_scott said:


> its my economics that dictate what I eat  I got to 21 stone and full abs eating 48£ of food per week from asda so I cry crap to these tales of woe at high prices ! People over eat and buy poorly


Oh I agree, you can easily eat cheaply. No doubt about it

Me, I prefer to spend my cash on nice food. One of life's great pleasures imo.


----------



## CJ (Apr 24, 2006)

I think it can be done cheap....very cheap.

I eat lean mince, rice and veg.

Thats around a fiver a day


----------



## Xbigdave79 (Mar 30, 2012)

It i a bit pricey but I don't drink much so I suppose I save a lot of money there


----------



## Jon.B (Mar 8, 2011)

Diet can be done cheaply if you stick to the basics....i use the cheapest oats, tuna, cheap chicken/steak etc. however the gear costs a fortune lol, if i worked out what i have spent id be sick as ****


----------



## hometrainer (Apr 9, 2003)

it can be expensive if your competing it can cost a lot but then i don't go out on the psis all weekend or do shed loads of takeaways etc etc.i look at it as a lifestyle choice which i enjoy


----------



## just-that-ek (Nov 10, 2011)

I wouldnt say its expensive if you shop around, I can pay £150 a month on food thats all my meat from musclefood aswel so not cheap crap.

Rice is like £2-3 for a few kilos in tesco same as oats, I use egg white powder so much cheap

Supps thats taken care of till June I reckon


----------



## Lean&amp;Mean&amp;Clean (May 9, 2008)

muscle building drugs ain't cheap,pros are wasting 100K+ annualy


----------



## Hayesy (Aug 15, 2011)

I used to spend stupid amounts of a weekend on ale and drugs, now i would much rather spend my money on whey, gym stuff, food etc!!

Its not cheap our game but......i wouldn't have it like i used to!!


----------



## FreshPrince88 (Apr 2, 2012)

The last few people have put in to perspective for me, It is expensive to keep the lifestyle going but the money you would spend elsewhere on drink etc.this is a lot more beneficial


----------



## CJ (Apr 24, 2006)

Lean&Mean&Clean said:


> muscle building drugs ain't cheap,pros are wasting 100K+ annualy


Really ??? 2grand a week


----------

